# 9mm ammo in Sig P230



## KesselRnR (Jul 16, 2020)

I have had my Sig P230 for many years and love it. I am a new member and have a question. A friend recently bought a used Sig P230, he also bought 9mm shells, being told it would take them (also says 9mm on the pistol itself, mine also has 9mm engraved on the side). He tried it, and 9mm of course dosen't work. So is there a version that takes 9mm or is there and adapter or mag for 9mm rounds?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Define "doesn't work".
You need a live person to help. I'm betting you DIDN'T get 9MM Luger, 9X19, 9MM Parabelum.
All of these are the same thing with a different name. 
If the ammo says 9X18 you have the wrong ammo.
In any case, some pistols just don't like some ammo. Find a person that "Really" knows what they are talking about or a reputable retailer to help you out.
Good luck and welcome to the mayhem.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

9mm is the diameter of bullet, but there are many 9mm chamberings and internationally that means a lot of various rounds and lots of potential for confusion.

The most common by far is 9x19mm which is also known as 9mm Luger, 9mm parabellum, 9mm Para, 9mm NATO.

The Sig P230 and P232 are chambered in 9mm Kurtz (which is German for short), this is better known in the US as .380 ACP. It is also known as 9x17mm, 9mm short and .380 Auto. This is the round the Sig p230 or 232 likely need. There were European police versions in other chamberings like 9mm Ultra, but those tend to be kind of rare over here, but not unheard of.

Other 9mm variations include and probably aren’t limited to 9x18, 9x21,9x23, 9mm Ultra, 9mm Largo, and I’m sure there are more.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> 9mm is the diameter of bullet, but there are many 9mm chamberings and internationally that means a lot of various rounds and lots of potential for confusion.
> 
> The most common by far is 9x19mm which is also known as 9mm Luger, 9mm parabellum, 9mm Para, 9mm NATO.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## KesselRnR (Jul 16, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Define "doesn't work".
> You need a live person to help. I'm betting you DIDN'T get 9MM Luger, 9X19, 9MM Parabelum.
> All of these are the same thing with a different name.
> If the ammo says 9X18 you have the wrong ammo.
> ...


Thank you that is exactly it, they are longer than the mag, he bought the Luger rounds.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

KesselRnR said:


> Thank you that is exactly it, they are longer than the mag, he bought the Luger rounds.


Then you probably have a 380. Looking at the interwebs, that is the flavor the P230 comes in.
you said it has 9MM stamped on it, but that could be deceiving in a European offering.
If it is a 9MM, are you certain it says Luger and not Largo ammo? I've never seen Largo in the wild, but they are longer than what we in the states know as 9MM.
Did you get the problem resolved?

SSGN, seems to be more of a Sig connoisseur than I am.


----------

